# Gelände in 3D / Vectorworks



## Katti (16. April 2011)

Wie zeichne ich am besten ein Gelände in 3D? Ich habe drei Schnitte mit Höhenquoten, bin mir aber überhaupt nicht schlüssig, wie ich das am besten anpacke? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## smileyml (17. April 2011)

Ich vermute das du mit drei Schnitten nicht genügend Infos hast um ein Höhen- bzw. Geländemodell zu erstellen - vor alle wenn es dann darum geht wichtige Höhenbezüge zu ermitteln. Für eine grobe Annäherung geht es aber sicher.
Ich selber arbeite nicht mit Vektorworks und habe digitale Geländemodell bisher nur mal in Allplan und Archicad erstellt, wobei ich da vermute, das in VW ähnlich wie in Allplan funktioneiert, gerade was ich so lese.
Man muss wohl irgendwie 3D-Höhenpunkte setzen - bei dir dann entsprechend der Schnitt entlang des Schnittverlaufes. Anschließend kann man dann wohl ein DGM (Digitales Geländemodell) generieren, was man zumindest in Allplan anschließend in ein 3D-Objekt umwandeln musste.

Vielleicht steht hier da etwas - http://www.computerworks.de/forum/Thread-Geländemodell-aus-Höhenangaben-erstellen
...oder aber die Befehle im Handbuch/der Hilfe mal nachlesen.

Grüße Marco


----------

